# Il peggior vincente della storia



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Stesso concept dell'altro topic. Chi è l'allenatore e/o giocatore che ha vinto più di quanto avrebbe realmente meritato?


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Benitez

Calciatore non saprei


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2013)

mancini allenatore


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2013)

poi cito ibrahim ba che non e il peggior vincente della storia... ma uno dei peggiori della storia rossonera senza dubbio.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2013)

Mourinho, ha vinto tanto...ma non ha innovato in niente se non nelle pagliacciate in conferenza stampa


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Mancini tutta la vita. Sento parlare di Benitez, che è comunque riuscito a far vincere due campionati spagnoli al Valencia, quindi tanto scarso non è.

Per quanto riguarda i giocatori beh i primi che mi vengono in mente sono Gilardino, Balotelli, Torres che hanno vinto tanto, ma non sono stati protagonisti in nessuno dei titoli conquistati. (specificando però che Torres in qualche finale è stato decisivo, però ha vinto troppo)


----------



## Aragorn (29 Dicembre 2013)

Allegri


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2013)

Come giocatori direi quasi tutta la rosa dell'Argentina campione del mondo nell'86, un'accozaglia di brocchi mica male 

Inoltre ci sono Simone Barone, e Selvaggi campioni del mondo con l'italia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mourinho, ha vinto tanto...ma non ha innovato in niente se non nelle pagliacciate in conferenza stampa


.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda i giocatori beh i primi che mi vengono in mente sono Gilardino, Balotelli, Torres che hanno vinto tanto, ma non sono stati protagonisti in nessuno dei titoli conquistati. (specificando però che Torres in qualche finale è stato decisivo, però ha vinto troppo)



per me invece l'unico che non centra è proprio Torres...si è meritato solo l'Europeo 2008...dopo è diventato un pipp0ne mai visto...Gila e Balotelli ci stavano perchè uno era un ottima riserva mentre l'altro era un potenziale fenomeno

cmq Allenatore assolutamente Mancini
Giocatori ce ne sarebbero veramente tanti, a partire dal Barcellona...Valdes e Piquè
all'inter Cordoba
alla Juve di Lippi almeno mezza squadra
e poi ce ne stanno tanti altri


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cannavaro


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me invece l'unico che non centra è proprio Torres...si è meritato solo l'Europeo 2008...dopo è diventato un pipp0ne mai visto...*Gila e Balotelli ci stavano perchè uno era un ottima riserva mentre l'altro era un potenziale fenomeno*


Ok, però mi sembra ingiusto che questi due abbiano vinto una champions, senza fare nulla ed un fenomeno come Ibra no.


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ancelotti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Sono serio: Sacchi
allenatore e uomo scarso
anche se gli riconosco di essere stato uno dei primi allenatori italiani a cercar di far giocare le sue squadre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però mi sembra ingiusto che questi due abbiano vinto una champions, senza fare nulla ed un fenomeno come Ibra no.



ambè su questo si, ma allora dobbiamo discuterne 2000


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Dicembre 2013)

E che me lo chiedete a fare.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2013)

mezza squadra dellìitalia di lippi che ha vinto il mondiale , basta citare zaccardo e oddo


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono serio: Sacchi
> allenatore e uomo scarso
> anche se gli riconosco di essere stato uno dei primi allenatori italiani a cercar di far giocare le sue squadre


Ok che ha vinto tanto con i grandi giocatori, però è stato un vero innovatore nel far giocare le sue squadre ed inoltre al giorno d'oggi ci sono allenatori che non vincono una cippa neanche con una rosa di fenomeni. Oggi uno come Sacchi sarebbe comunque miglior di gran parte di pseudo-allenatori.


----------



## juventino (29 Dicembre 2013)

Marco Materazzi. Una carriera pietosa di un uomo di melma in cui ha avuto la fortuna di essere decisivo in una finale mondiale. Senza contare la Champions del 2010.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marco Materazzi. Una carriera pietosa di un uomo di melma in cui ha avuto la fortuna di essere decisivo in una finale mondiale. Senza contare la Champions del 2010.


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono serio: Sacchi
> allenatore e uomo scarso
> anche se gli riconosco di essere stato uno dei primi allenatori italiani a cercar di far giocare le sue squadre



Cosa? Forse abbiamo inteso due Sacchi diversi


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marco Materazzi. Una carriera pietosa di un uomo di melma in cui ha avuto la fortuna di essere decisivo in una finale mondiale. Senza contare *la Champions del 2010*.



In cui praticamente ha giocato sì e no quattro partite. Quindi pressoché inutile


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marco Materazzi. Una carriera pietosa di un uomo di melma in cui ha avuto la fortuna di essere decisivo in una finale mondiale. Senza contare la Champions del 2010.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cosa? Forse abbiamo inteso due Sacchi diversi



Non so tu
io intendo il Sacchi che vinse un solo scudetto in 4 anni con una squadra invincibile, 
che vinse la prima champions per un colpo di fortuna, vedi nebbia a belgrado,
che chiese la cessione di Van Basten e altri
Che criticò da allenatore Fortunato, ricoverato per una leucemia in ospedale, dicendogli che visto che non appezzava gli alberghi dei ritiri azzurri non fosse peggio dove stesse in quel momento,
Che ci fece perfere per presunzione un europeo
che falli miseramente il ritorno in rossonero,
che non riuscì mai ad allenare seriamente una squadra a parte il primo Milan
che mando in campo un Baggio che non stava in piedi, per accontentate gli sponsor, al posto di Zola nella finale mondiale persa col Brasile,
potrei continuare all'infinito
Anche Del Neri e Gasperini hanno idee di calcio simili alle sue, ciò non toglie che come lui sono delle capre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so tu
> io intendo il Sacchi che vinse un solo scudetto in 4 anni con una squadra invincibile,
> che vinse la prima champions per un colpo di fortuna, vedi nebbia a belgrado,
> che chiese la cessione di Van Basten e altri
> ...



In conclusione la sua carriera da BUON allenatore è durata 2 ANNI più il mese negli USA


----------



## Hammer (29 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so tu



E le due Coppe dei Campioni consecutive (con la vittoria 5-0 sul Real, e con annesse Supercoppe Europee e Intercontinentali) dove le lasci? Roba che se l'avesse fatta Mourinho oggi sarebbe stato eletto il miglior allenatore di ogni tempo nazione e pianeta.

Stai inoltre facendo passare sotto il tappeto il fatto che l'Italia di Sacchi arrivò in finale con il Brasile, e la perse solamente ai rigori; non avesse sbagliato Baggio staremmo a parlare di tutt'altro, questo ti dà indice di quanto poco sia coinvolto l'allenatore nella perdita del Mondiale, ma piuttosto quanto siano da sottolineare i meriti per il raggiungimento della finale. 

Poi vabbè ci sarebbe tutto il discorso tattico, in cui Arrigo era di un altro livello. Il miglior imitatore del calcio totale di Crujiff. Non è un caso se France Football ha nominato il Milan di Sacchi migliore squadra del mondo del dopoguerra, e World Soccer l'ha eletta migliore squadra di club di sempre. E anche qui, non è un caso che Capello nell'immediato futuro abbia beneficiato delle impostazioni di Sacchi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> E le due Coppe dei Campioni consecutive (con la vittoria 5-0 sul Real, e con annesse Supercoppe Europee e Intercontinentali) dove le lasci? Roba che se l'avesse fatta Mourinho oggi sarebbe stato eletto il miglior allenatore di ogni tempo nazione e pianeta.
> 
> Stai inoltre facendo passare sotto il tappeto il fatto che l'Italia di Sacchi arrivò in finale con il Brasile, e la perse solamente ai rigori; non avesse sbagliato Baggio staremmo a parlare di tutt'altro, questo ti dà indice di quanto poco sia coinvolto l'allenatore nella perdita del Mondiale, ma piuttosto quanto siano da sottolineare i meriti per il raggiungimento della finale.
> 
> Poi vabbè ci sarebbe tutto il discorso tattico, in cui Arrigo era di un altro livello. Il miglior imitatore del calcio totale di Crujiff. Non è un caso se France Football ha nominato il Milan di Sacchi migliore squadra del mondo del dopoguerra, e World Soccer l'ha eletta migliore squadra di club di sempre. E anche qui, non è un caso che Capello nell'immediato futuro abbia beneficiato delle impostazioni di Sacchi.



Io resto dell'opinione che la vittorie di Sacchi siano merito della squadra invincibile che si ritrovò, al massimo lui contribuì a farla vincere meno di quello che avrebbe potuto, credo che Capello lo abbia confermato nel periodo successivo
Con quella squadra Capello e Ancellotti avrebbero vinto ancora di più,
E comunque resta il fatto che uno che richiede la cessione di Van Basten và internato


----------



## juventino (29 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In cui praticamente ha giocato sì e no quattro partite. Quindi pressoché inutile



Il solo pensiero che quel coso lì possa vantarsi di averla vinta mentre grandi fuoriclasse come Baggio, Nedved, Weah, Ronaldo (potrei andare avanti all'infinito) non l'hanno mai vinta mi fa una rabbia notevole. 
Giocatore inoltre ESTREMAMENTE pompato dai media. Forse una delle poche persone che odio veramente per motivi calcistici.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il solo pensiero che quel coso lì possa vantarsi di averla vinta mentre grandi fuoriclasse come Baggio, Nedved, Weah, Ronaldo (potrei andare avanti all'infinito) non l'hanno mai vinta mi fa una rabbia notevole.
> Giocatore inoltre ESTREMAMENTE pompato dai media. Forse una delle poche persone che odio veramente per motivi calcistici.



Concordo sull'ultima frase. Per quello che hai scritto sopra, purtroppo il calcio è strano anche per questo. Maldini non ha mai vinto un Mondiale, Grosso ne ha vinto uno in cui è stato decisivo in 3 occasioni (rigore procurato contro l'Australia, gol contro la Germania, ultimo rigore contro la Francia) nell'unico mese ad alti livelli della sua carriera. Tornando a Materazzi, giocò solamente perché si infortunò Nesta, uno dei difensori più forti degli ultimi 20/30 anni. Diciamo che in quel Mondiale tutto andò per il verso giusto dopo tante eliminazioni sfortunate.


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io resto dell'opinione che la vittorie di Sacchi siano merito della squadra invincibile che si ritrovò, al massimo lui contribuì a farla vincere meno di quello che avrebbe potuto, credo che Capello lo abbia confermato nel periodo successivo
> Con quella squadra Capello e Ancellotti avrebbero vinto ancora di più,
> E comunque resta il fatto che uno che richiede la cessione di Van Basten và internato



sacchi ha creato quella squadra.
che poi abbia vinto troppo pocco in italia e un dato di fatto. verissimo.
ma non si puo togliere i meriti di quello che ha rivoluzionato il calcio moderno.
certo e piu facile rivoluzionare il calcio con baresi e gullit che con acerbi e pazzini.

ma questo non conta proprio.

poi parlare male di lui per la finale persa al mondiale... dicendo che doveva mettere zola... espulso dopo 10 minuti (espulsione esageratissima ma che ci ha comunque messo nei guai).
quella finale con un baggio e un baresi sano la vorrei rigiocare 100 volte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Dicembre 2013)

mancini.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo sull'ultima frase. Per quello che hai scritto sopra, purtroppo il calcio è strano anche per questo. Maldini non ha mai vinto un Mondiale, Grosso ne ha vinto uno in cui è stato decisivo in 3 occasioni (rigore procurato contro l'Australia, gol contro la Germania, ultimo rigore contro la Francia) nell'unico mese ad alti livelli della sua carriera. Tornando a Materazzi, giocò solamente perché si infortunò Nesta, uno dei difensori più forti degli ultimi 20/30 anni. Diciamo che in quel Mondiale tutto andò per il verso giusto dopo tante eliminazioni sfortunate.



vabbè Ang almeno Grosso è simpatico ed è un bravo ragazzo...nessun Italiano odia grosso e neanche tu scommetto


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè Ang almeno Grosso è simpatico ed è un bravo ragazzo...nessun Italiano odia grosso e neanche tu scommetto



Sì sì intendevo solamente dire che il calcio a volte è assurdo, Materazzi non lo tollero nemmeno io. Nulla contro Grosso, ci ha fatto vincere un Mondiale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sì intendevo solamente dire che il calcio a volte è assurdo, Materazzi non lo tollero nemmeno io. Nulla contro Grosso, ci ha fatto vincere un Mondiale



E poi Grosso non ha mai fatto male a nessuno...vero che è andato all'inter e alla Juve, ma tanto non ha lasciato il segno


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Oddo anche..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Oddo anche..


Oddo, Zaccardo, Barone, Amelia... che gente portammo sul tetto del mondo quell'anno.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Oddo pure la CL ed il mondiale per club


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

qui ci sarebbero davvero tanti nomi da dire...lascio fare a voi


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddo, Zaccardo, Barone, Amelia... che gente portammo sul tetto del mondo quell'anno.



Mado' Barone, ma che fine ha fatto tra l'altro?


----------



## zico (30 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so tu
> io intendo il Sacchi che vinse un solo scudetto in 4 anni con una squadra invincibile,
> che vinse la prima champions per un colpo di fortuna, vedi nebbia a belgrado,
> che chiese la cessione di Van Basten e altri
> ...



Forse con lui non abbiamo vinto tanto in italia ma in europa abbiamo cambiato la mentalita' che tutti avevano della squadra italiana, ricordarsi del pareggio a madrid con tanto di applausi degli avversari, ricordarsi della vittoria a napoli con tanto di applausi di tutto lo stadio, sicuramente l'uomo qualche difetto l'aveva. Ma forse ha raccolto meno di quello che meritava ( l'italia di lippi giocava meglio del l'italia di sacchi???) Comunque era uno che faceva giocare lu sue squadre e ricordiamoci che nel grande milan gullit , evani, colombo, massaro, non erano dei top.......paragonarlo a del neri e gasperini..... non devi aver visto tanter partite delle squadre allenate da sacchi. Cmq ogni parere e' rispettabileanche se non condivisibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oddo, Zaccardo, Barone, Amelia... che gente portammo sul tetto del mondo quell'anno.



vabbè ma ognuno ha i suoi scarsoni in Nazionale eh...dove trovi una Nazionale con 23 grandi giocatori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Dicembre 2013)

zico ha scritto:


> Forse con lui non abbiamo vinto tanto in italia ma in europa abbiamo cambiato la mentalita' che tutti avevano della squadra italiana, ricordarsi del pareggio a madrid con tanto di applausi degli avversari, ricordarsi della vittoria a napoli con tanto di applausi di tutto lo stadio, sicuramente l'uomo qualche difetto l'aveva. Ma forse ha raccolto meno di quello che meritava ( l'italia di lippi giocava meglio del l'italia di sacchi???) Comunque era uno che faceva giocare lu sue squadre e ricordiamoci che nel grande milan gullit , evani, colombo, massaro, non erano dei top.......paragonarlo a del neri e gasperini..... non devi aver visto tanter partite delle squadre allenate da sacchi. Cmq ogni parere e' rispettabileanche se non condivisibile



Io ho 51 anni, purtroppo le ho viste tutte, anche quelle molto prima giocate in B, diciamo che non perdo una partita dallo scudetto della stella.
Se dici che Gullit Evani Massaro non erano dei top evidentemente tu non le hai viste, a quel tempo Gullit rivaleggiava con Maradona e gli altri due oggi sarebbero titolari in qualsiasi squadra di A e in nazionale, l'unico scarso era Colombo

Su Sacchi si potrebbe discutere all'infinito, non ha inventato nulla di nuovo a livello internazionale, è stato il secondo allenatore a dare un gioco propositivo e fatto di pressing a una squadra italiana, il primo è stato lo sfortunato Radice con il Torino

Quello che gli contesto è di non aver avuto duttilità tattica, ho visto di persona millanta sconfitte 0-1 contro squadre in lotta retrocessione perchè non sapeva far abbassare i ritmi alle sue squadre e non sapeva gestire le partite minori.

Detto questo è vero che quel Milan ha mostrato il calcio più bello di tutti i tempi (anche se forse i primi due anni di Capello furono anche superiori come spettacolo), ma ripeto gran parte del merito fù della qualità sublime di quei giocatori e della difesa, indiscutibilmente la migliore di tutti i tempi, che però aveva già impostato un vero maestro di calcio, certo Nils Liedholm, il primo a proporre il gioco a zona in Italia


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2013)

Mancini e...



juventino ha scritto:


> Marco Materazzi. Una carriera pietosa di un uomo di melma in cui ha avuto la fortuna di essere decisivo in una finale mondiale. Senza contare la Champions del 2010.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè ma ognuno ha i suoi scarsoni in Nazionale eh...dove trovi una Nazionale con 23 grandi giocatori



Infatti. Ad esempio l'altra sera si parlava di Guivarc'h, che nel biennio '96-'98 fece una roba tipo 80 gol tra Ligue 1 e coppe che gli valsero la convocazione per i Mondiali che vinse da titolare senza segnare neanche un gol, salvo poi ritornare nell'anonimato. 14 presenze e 1 gol in Nazionale ed un Mondiale, un pò come se noi avessimo vinto un Mondiale con Protti o Ferrante centravanti


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

Carlo Ancelotti


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Orlandoni ha vinto il triplete con l'inter


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sacchi è di gran lunga il peggiore dei peggiori, è durato tre anni e poi è scoppiato per sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sacchi è di gran lunga il peggiore dei peggiori, è durato tre anni e poi è scoppiato per sempre



Beh in quei tre anni ha fatto la storia del calcio italiano e mondiale. Non dimenticherei neanche la finale mondiale del '94.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sacchi è di gran lunga *il peggiore dei peggiori*, è durato tre anni e poi è scoppiato per sempre


Si, un malesani qualunque insomma...


----------



## Marilson (31 Dicembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mezza squadra dellìitalia di lippi che ha vinto il mondiale , basta citare zaccardo e oddo


Simone Barone Campione del Mondo


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Simone Barone Campione del Mondo


E poteva segnare pure un gol. Ma Inzaghi fu troppo egoista


----------



## rossovero (3 Gennaio 2014)

Materazzi, Mancini, e più in generale tutta quell'accozzaglia di scarpari che solo la Juve riesce a valorizzare tipo Iuliano, Birindelli, Tudor, lo stesso Chiellini, scarsissimo, hanno raggiunto traguardi ben al di là del loro valore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Marco Materazzi, ovvio


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Marco Materazzi, ovvio



Capocannoniere della nazionale italiana al mondiale 2006,non giocando manco tutte le partite


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Capocannoniere della nazionale italiana al mondiale 2006,non giocando manco tutte le partite



Bastava non entrare come un bue su Malouda, poteva pure risparmiarsi il gol da corner.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Gennaio 2014)

beh direi Furino...primatista di scudetti vinti e una sega di giocatore asd


----------



## Elshafenomeno (4 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè ma ognuno ha i suoi scarsoni in Nazionale eh...dove trovi una Nazionale con 23 grandi giocatori



oddio, nell'Italia dell'82 di scarsoni ce n'erano ben pochi....solo Selvaggi e Marini.


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Citerei pure Allegri comunque.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Citerei pure Allegri comunque.



Definirlo "vincente"...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Definirlo "vincente"...



Beh agli giuventini ha fatto vincere almeno uno scudetto....quindi per loro è un vincente


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (4 Gennaio 2014)

Massimo Oddo, un uomo uno spumante.


----------



## juventino (4 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Definirlo "vincente"...



Ha sempre vinto uno Scudetto e una Supercoppa con voi, alla fine. Se citiamo anche gente come Barone o Selvaggi che erano le pecore nere di nazionali campioni del mondo non vedo perché non citare lui.


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Gennaio 2014)

Tra i milanisti mi viene in mente Zaccheroni. Ha vinto uno scudetto con un Milan inquietante e contro una Lazio decisamente più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Tra i milanisti mi viene in mente Zaccheroni. Ha vinto uno scudetto con un Milan inquietante e contro una Lazio decisamente più forte.



Zaccheroni somiglia per certi versi ad Allegri.


----------

